# New N-Gage is out!



## ConraDargo (Feb 8, 2008)

*Edit: Forget about the "First Access" that I'm talking about in this post - the application has now gone gold and is available @ N-Gage.com as of April 3rd! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*

Wewt - everyone owning a Nokia N81 may now download the new N-Gage platform/application to get an exclusive "first access" to Nokia's anticipated follow-up of their mediocre N-Gage devices! Good thing is that this pre-release has been hacked and reported working on other N-models as well - such as 95 and 73 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*And before anyone starts trashing the former N-Gage models* - this is _nothing_ like that at all! Again, N-Gage is now a downloadable _application_ and _service_ working on multiple cell-phone models from Nokia's N-series. Once installed and run, you'll be greeted by this nifty interface






That's the Home screen from where you can start the last game played, look at your current N-Gage points, see how many friends you've got and who's online atm, go to the "Showroom" where available games and trials are ready for download, and see if you have any new messages waiting. Also available is a list of currently installed games (full and trial versions), a Friend-list, and your profile where you may look at your achievements, change your personal settings, choose an avatar and more.

Here's a good (though silent) video preview of what it all looks like.

As far as the games goes - you're able to pay for and download them directly to your cell-phone through this interface. There's also information regarding each title's size, cost, the number of players it supports, estimated download time, and a trial/demo _also_ available for direct download to your phone. You can even read about what other users have to say about each specific game and see how they rated it on a scale of 1-5!

*So to summon up:* Nokia is really going all out on this one with support for multiple phones rather than a specific gaming device (though the N81 _is_ being marketed as their "gaming model" because of its two dedicated gaming buttons), as well as a kind of Live-service thing that offers downloadable games, demo versions and other gaming content - plus instant messaging and achievements to unlock.

Good job Nokia and keep up the good work! Things are looking great, really


----------



## noONE (Feb 8, 2008)

Hmm, looks quite good.
but it all depends on the price, if it will be succesfull or not.
(is there any protection or something, or can you just put in "roms" to play?)


----------



## xalphax (Feb 8, 2008)

i got the original n-gage and its one of my all time favorite cellphones.

but now i got a motorola krazr so i cant try this out :-(


----------



## ConraDargo (Feb 8, 2008)

Well the application itself is free, naturally 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The games though cost around 6-10 Euro or 10-15 bucks. At least from what I've seen so far.

And you can bet your ass on that they're gonna be cracking the games soon enough, lol ^^ After all - the first generation N-Gage games could be downloaded.

*Edit:* Sorry to hear about you switching to Motorola, alpha. This new thing that Nokia's got going is really sweet.


----------



## chilko (Feb 8, 2008)

here are the instructions for using it with all n-series devices and not only n81 - http://finestfones.blogspot.com/2008/02/ng...on-n95-8gb.html


----------



## ConraDargo (Feb 10, 2008)

Meh I honestly expected this subject to get a _little_ more attention than this, even though I know that N-Gage wasn't exactly a huge success...

Anyway - I'mma ramble some about this shit now that I've played some games, whether you like it or not. Who knows, maybe it'll catch your interest (and if you _do_ own a compatible Nokia device then it really _should_ catch your interest!):

*Hooked On: Creatures of the Deep*









So this was the first game I tried out after hearing so much praise about it. But seriously, how fun can a _game_ about fishing be? Well it all depends on what you do with it and I have to admit that _this_ particular fishing-game had me surprised to the grade where I'm actually liking it. Earlier today I was even like "just _one_ more fish and then I'll quit playing" for _fifteen minutes_ before I was finally able to put down my phone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What makes it so great is that rather than _just_ being a simulator, it also has a few RPG-elements like how every fish caught earns you XP (as does many other things), thus meaning that you eventually go up a level - leading to new equipment that can be purchased for free, new locations to visit by going to the airport, and a few other things as well. There are also quests to undertake, given to you by the inhabitants of Costa Rica where you do all your fishing (until you're on a high level enough to take a plane somewhere else). So far I've only done the usual "fetch me this, will ya?" type of quests - ranging from finding a lost anchor to just any random fish. Most quests earns you XP it seems but completing one of them provided me with some valuable information on where to find a named shark. Catching this fellow will most likely earn me a _ton_ of XP - and maybe even an achievement (as these new N-Gage games has that too)?

Which reminds me that before I shut up about this game, I should just quickly comment on that first screenshot. That's what the game looks like when you're not fishing; you steer around with your motorboat choosing where to set anchor and yes - this affects not only the background scenery but what fish you'll be able to catch as well. Now on to the next title...

*System Rush: Evolution*












Alright - my favorite game! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 At first I didn't enjoy it all that much because of how tricky two of the three different game modes were. The story is that you're some sort of a hacker who resorts to a new form of experimental technology that lets you become a part of the network which you're trying to hack. The downside is that if something goes wrong - then your body is fucked (i.e. you're killed, you perverts). So why are you doing this? Well it had something to do with a corrupt government, I can't really remember 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Let's just put the story aside and focus on gameplay, mkay?

Again, there are three different modes for each firewall that needs to be hacked (of which there are ten): *Infiltrate* (first screenshot), *Shutdown* (second screenshot), and *Evacuation* (third screenshot). So basically you first need to get into the system/firewall, then shut the thing down, and lastly make it out alive. These all play pretty different whereas Infiltrate is pretty much like WipEout where you try and survive a number of laps on a twisted track with your ship going at an insane speed while picking up power-ups and crossing over arrows that boost your speed even more, while at the same time dodging enemy ships and racing against the clock.
Next is Shutdown, which has the most action in it I'd say - seeing as how your ship is now capable of firing its weapons. It's kinda like a good old shoot 'em up, but in 3D and you can't move all around the place but are stuck hovering above ground. So going left and right is your only option here, but that's more than enough since the level is like this long tube - meaning you'll be hanging upside down at times. Once again you're pitched against enemy ships only this time around - they actually shoot back at you and there's even a boss at the end of the line. Luckily for you the power-ups gathered here are way more powerful than what dropped while you were infiltrating the place, and your primary weapon is on auto-fire too, so (the secondary weapon being a power bomb that wipes out every enemy on-screen).
Lastly, Evacuation is kinda dull but still tricky enough to keep you on your toes, though that mostly has to do with how hard it is to steer the bloody ship 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Think Lylat Wars or Star Fox Command and you pretty much get the point. It's all in 3D this time but thankfully, you don't have to concentrate on incoming fire because no enemies are present (at least not on the level I was playing). There are plenty of obstacles, however, and rings to fly through in order to gain points and recover any lost shields. And that's how it goes right to the end where you hit this blue wall-thingy that disconnects you from the system that you were just hacking into (i.e. mission complete).

For each of these modes there are stars to collect and the number you get depends on 1. your score and 2. number of deaths/attempts to hack. Needless to say, this adds to the game's replay value as you'll want to go back to a previous firewall and hack it again just so that you can catch all the stars (that concept sounds familiar to you?). That's not the only reason though as picking up stars means upgrading your ship too! I don't know much about this yet though because to be honest with you - all information about the upgrades that I _did_ get were kinda vague so, yeah I can't really say what good they were for 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





So there you have it. A small rundown of the two game's that I've been playing. Actually, I've also tried out Space Impact: Kappa Base which is a _true_ shoot 'em up - but I don't have time to write about it now so I'll just leave you with this.

Cheers.


----------



## ConraDargo (Apr 3, 2008)

WEWT! It's out! It's finally out





Well, on the N81, N82 and N95 at least... >< The rest will have to wait due to some memory issues


----------



## Shelleeson (Apr 3, 2008)

ConraDargo said:
			
		

> WEWT! It's out! It's finally out
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh yey thanks for the heads up


----------



## podunk1269 (Apr 4, 2008)

I have a n81 8gb i will be putting on the trading forum as soon I get my 50 posts

8 gig , unlocked, mint condtion.

I only stopped using it cause I got a free pantech duo from my roomate and i wanted the full keyboard


----------



## Westside (Apr 4, 2008)

I did't get what's the big deal with the old N-gage anyway.  You looks like a moron who uses a taco for a phone.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Apr 4, 2008)

Westside said:
			
		

> I did't get what's the big deal with the old N-gage anyway.  You looks like a moron who uses a taco for a phone.


Though I don't like the N-Gage, I've always found this to be an unfair comparison. House phones throughout the ages have been, up until recently, banana-shaped. So how is a taco any worse than that? Phones have always and will always come in odd shapes no matter how you spin it.


----------



## podunk1269 (Apr 4, 2008)

that is why i liked the n81 it is a normal slider. now you do know the new phone dont play the old games, right?


----------



## Awdofgum (Apr 4, 2008)

i think the phone is cool but a little overpriced


----------



## podunk1269 (Apr 4, 2008)

I got mine wholesale from the place I work. Retail is out the ass and how i got mine, well not a penny came out of my pocket.  I work for WVSU Bookstore and you can use your FA to get gift cards and what not.  Well I had a 4 gig iphone, but AT&T kept saying i was going over my texts and shit ended up charging me like 200 extra per month.  I am on my roomates plan and he got fucking livid, so I traded that for an Htc 8125 and then traded that for a gift card for $500 and then got the n81 8gb with the gift card.  Well ATT kept fucking the bill up and after 5 days of argueing they admitted thier mistake, credited us $468, 900 rollover minutes and gave us the htc duo buy one get one.

so now I am parting with my N81 8gb, i know what i want for it and it i cant trade i am going to put it on ebay, then i wil have the $$$ to get what I want


----------



## ConraDargo (Apr 4, 2008)

Westside said:
			
		

> I did't get what's the big deal with the old N-gage anyway.  You looks like a moron who uses a taco for a phone.
> That's pretty much your own fault for not using the included headset
> 
> 
> ...


The N82 or N96 perhaps?


----------



## podunk1269 (Apr 4, 2008)

nah, I love my pantech duo, I has some ther stuff i want. it goes for $454 on ebay, i am thinking a wii and some games, or a modded psp and some otherstuff.  Might be willing to trade for a 360 not too sure yet on thzt


----------



## podunk1269 (Apr 6, 2008)

so anyone interesting in trading for the phone?


----------



## ConraDargo (Apr 7, 2008)

FIFA 08 is out now!


----------



## ConraDargo (Apr 9, 2008)

N-Gage news! PocketGamer.co.uk just had an interview with Henri Roth - creative director on The Force Unleashed, has written a preview on FIFA 08, and reviewed Asphalt 3: Street Rules


----------



## Artheido (Apr 10, 2008)

I don't see the point having great games on my mobile when I have my NDS and R4. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  The memory of a mobile should go towards recorded videos, photos and music... and possibly some useful applications.


----------



## SpaceJump (Apr 11, 2008)

How do you control the games on such phones as N95?


----------



## silent sniper (Apr 11, 2008)

when i first saw the topic title i'm like "eeeewwwww n-gage"

but now this actually looks kinda cool.


----------



## DrKupo (Apr 11, 2008)

Yawn, call me when it runs on the Iphone. Nokia makes shit phones IMO.


----------



## arctic_flame (Apr 11, 2008)

SpaceJump said:
			
		

> How do you control the games on such phones as N95?



You press the buttons...

Seriously, I didn't think it would work at all, but it does. The media keys still don't do anything in anything except the music player though


----------



## ConraDargo (Apr 13, 2008)

silent sniper said:
			
		

> when i first saw the topic title i'm like "eeeewwwww n-gage"
> 
> but now this actually looks kinda cool.
> I'm glad you took the time to find out just how little the new N-Gage platform has to do with the old N-Gage devices
> ...


People on the official forums have reported that depending on how you're holding your N95 - the top key is always A while the one below is B. The other two media keys don't do anything though.


----------



## podunk1269 (Apr 13, 2008)

I know on the n81 ikt plays sideways and there are two dedicated gaming buttons


----------



## ConraDargo (Apr 15, 2008)

Woot I got my N82 Black yesterday!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm finally able to enjoy the new platform


----------



## gizmo_gal (Apr 17, 2008)

This looks nice. But what sort of support does it have in homebrew/games/apps, etc?

Plus, I could never get into playing games on a cell phone. I like Handheld consoles better


----------



## ConraDargo (Apr 19, 2008)

gizmo_gal said:
			
		

> This looks nice. But what sort of support does it have in homebrew/games/apps, etc?
> 
> Plus, I could never get into playing games on a cell phone. I like Handheld consoles better


No support lol ^^ And it _is_ handheld, come on! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Btw everyone - FIFA 08 is now available for free! But only in some European countries, and the first 20,000 applicants... Check this site out to see if you're one of the lucky "few" and follow the instructions (note: it does not matter whether you have already installed the N-Gage application onto your phone or not, and the same goes for the game itself. Just continue clicking until you get to the part where you're supposed to fill in your phone number to have the game activated).


----------



## ConraDargo (Apr 25, 2008)

BAM - the Showroom has been updated with two more titles: Block Breaker Deluxe and Tetris! Wooh


----------



## mr deez (May 11, 2008)

DrKupo said:
			
		

> Yawn, call me when it runs on the Iphone. Nokia makes shit phones IMO.



In the UK, the I phone is actually considered an underpowered and under-functioned phone.. It's cheaper over here than in the states now as only posers are interested... I can't think of any other gadget where it's cheaper here!!

Maybe when the new model comes out it will fare better but they need to bump up the specs a fair bit... and make it cheaper, still way overpriced.


----------



## ConraDargo (May 11, 2008)

Oo I've forgotten to mention that Mile High Pinball is now available for £6 / €7


----------



## ConraDargo (May 12, 2008)

Reset Generation = Epic Music


----------



## HyoImowano (May 16, 2008)

mr deez said:
			
		

> DrKupo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In the US, the iPhone is considered under-powered, under-functioned, and over-hyped by anyone who actually knows anything about cell phones.  People in the states are just Apple crazy.  I work in electronics retail and every day I talk to people who would rather pay out the ass for an iPod than get any other mp3 player for less than half the price, it's all totally ridiculous.


----------



## jalaneme (May 16, 2008)

HyoImowano said:
			
		

> I talk to people who would rather pay out the ass for an iPod than get any other mp3 player for less than half the price, it's all totally ridiculous.



problem is what do other mp3 players offer that the ipod does not?


----------



## Bob Evil (May 16, 2008)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> HyoImowano said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bluetooth


----------



## jalaneme (May 16, 2008)

Bob Evil said:
			
		

> jalaneme said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



what would i need Bluetooth for?


----------



## Bob Evil (May 16, 2008)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> Bob Evil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wireless headphones and/or wireless speakers ...


----------



## jalaneme (May 16, 2008)

Bob Evil said:
			
		

> Wireless headphones and/or wireless speakers ...



fair enough, i would rather have a bigger hard drive to store more songs though.


----------



## ConraDargo (May 17, 2008)

Snakes Subsonic coming this week, possibly Wednesday! Been waiting for that one


----------



## feds4u (May 17, 2008)

So n-Gage has become the XBMC of cell phone gaming?  Seems like a pretty good idea. Hopefully this will give me an alternative to Apple software when I buy the iPhone. (Like Apple hardware, hate apple software)


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 18, 2008)

Bob Evil said:
			
		

> jalaneme said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And you can send games,music,pictures via bluetooth if the person is at close range.


----------



## ConraDargo (May 22, 2008)

Wooh Snakes Subsonic is out! Finally another game that is really worth purchasing


----------



## Upperleft (May 22, 2008)

I've never like the N-gage
but i saw on Kotaku an article about a MGS game coming to N-gage with some other konami games


----------



## ConraDargo (May 27, 2008)

Yeah MGS is coming and that's just awesome - should generate a lot of interest so that's some deal Nokia made with Konami


----------



## ConraDargo (Jun 7, 2008)

Oo more games are coming! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				N-Gage.com said:
			
		

> *Week of June 8:*
> The Sims 2 Pets
> Pro Series Golf
> 
> ...



After which the N-Gage platform will be up at 15 games already


----------



## ConraDargo (Jun 15, 2008)

A browser-demo of Dirk Dagger can be found here! Give it a go, the game's pretty humorous and really good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Now I've got _really_ high hopes for this one!


----------

